# All-time favorite movie?



## 240brickman (Dec 27, 2005)

OK, since we're on the topic of movies...what's your favorite movie of all time, and why (the key question here is "WHY?").

I'll start

_Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_ (1968; starring Dick Van Dyke, Sally Ann Howes)

This was the very first movie that I can clearly remember seeing in the theater (I was about 4 or 5 years old at the time). When my Mom, Dad and I left the theater, I'd memorized every song in the film.

Nowadays, I still watch the film from time to time, and I have the soundtrack CD in my car.

Have a look at my car...notice the bumper sticker on the right 


http://photos.yahoo.com/jvsconsulting


...this movie has shaped my whole life!  


--J


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

If I have to pick one....
I'd have to say SOUND OF MUSIC
for the very same reason brickman.   We just watched it
again a few nights ago.  I'll never get tired of it.


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 27, 2005)

...this might work better   (sorry, I'm new at this)


http://www.badongo.com/pic.php?file=1968__2005-12-27_stickers2.jpg


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

I have to pick ONE?  

Okay, let me think........
Edit: Serious movie, {yes, I'm a big kid} I like two serious ones and they both star my favorite actor. Shawshank Redemption and Lean on me.

Snow dogs  I love Nana!!
My second would have to be Titanic, isn't that dumb? I know that the story of Rose and Jack isn't true,but, the rest is going by the words of the survivors and it just get's me everytime I see it. All the mistakes that were made. The bravery of some of them.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 27, 2005)

hmmm, I can only think of one that has deeply affected me in the last few years, and it is 'Til Human Voices Wake Us. Needless to say, that could change or be replaced as fate plays out in this journey called life....

Edit: And a close second would be What Dreams May Come.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 27, 2005)

Monster's Inc!!!!!!!!!!

Why? Boo is ssssssssoooooooooo cute!!!

Cameron


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 27, 2005)

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Monster's Inc!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why? Boo is ssssssssoooooooooo cute!!!
> 
> Cameron


 
"KITTY!!!!"  Love Boo!!!!


----------



## licia (Dec 27, 2005)

An affair to remember -


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2005)

too many.
Wizzard of Oz
Short Circuit
Back to The Future
Monster's Inc.
Beauty and The Beast (Disney version)
The Lion King
Fox and The Hound
The Lost Boys
The Breakfast Club


just to name a few


----------



## Sandyj (Dec 27, 2005)

Old Movies:
My Fair Lady - Audrey Hepburn - heavenly! The music, the costumes, the scene at Ascot...."Move your bloomin' arse!"
Sound of Music - the first or second movie I ever saw at the cinema - for all the good memories and the music
Gone With the Wind - okay, this was the first movie I remember seeing at the cinema. We sat in balcony seats. It was just grand.
Oliver - third movie I ever saw at the cinema on (9th birthday). I had a crush on Mark Lestor for years.
To Kill a Mockingbird - just a beautiful story and wonderfully acted. Saw this by "accident" one night when I was 11 and my parents had gone out leaving me and my cousin on our own for the first time. I was nervous and couldn't sleep. We were warned to be in bed by 10, but I snuck downstairs with my blanket and pillow and flipped channels on the tiny black and white set we had. This was on a "late movies" show and I was just drawn right in and completely captivated.
Barefoot in the Park - mainly just for Robert Redford.
The Wizard of Oz - I used to get so excited when they'd show it on TV once a year. It was a little scary, though.
Giant - For the stars, Elizabeth Taylor, Rock Hudson, James Dean. Corny - a guilty pleasure.
All those Cecil B. de Mille movies about the Old Testament. For the colour and the drama. I was riveted. Really, most of my religious education was thanks to those movies. 

Older:
Steel Magnolias. I used to put this on if I felt I needed to cry. My girls would sit on an opposite couch and pass me tissues and elbow each other at the parts where they new I'd start crying.
Willow - I love fantasy, and this was pretty good for a genre that doesn't always work so well.
Blade Runner - love sci fi, and this was everything I expect of that genre.......
The Deer Hunter - I saw it in '78 or '79 with my boyfriend Ed Gardiner at the drive-in in Romeo, Michigan. It was the first "serious" film I'd ever seen, and the violence in it it left me numb for a week.
"The Shining" - same boyfriend, at the drive-in in Troy, Michigan, in about '79. Scared me so much that whenever I heard the theme music on the radio that summer, I'd get goosebumps.
The whole "Anne of Green Gables" series, because I'm a dork.



More recently:
The Imposters - Stanley Tucci and Oliver Platt, silly and hilarous and genius! 
Almost Famous - the music, the vibe - it takes me back to high school - makes me remember how much I love music, how "cool" we felt.
Love Actually - because it's about love in all of it's quirky forms - and Colin Firth. My mom thinks he's lovely, I think he's lovely and my daugthers think he's lovely - talk about multi generational appeal.
The Harry Potter movies because they are so well made you can suspend belief and sink into the story.
Fools Rush In - because it's about love and fate (those "signs"). I believe in signs, too.
Pirates of the Carribean because it was just plain fun.
Office Space - funny funny movie - I can quote the dialogue....

And a zillion more that I can think of (Mel Brooks' movies, John Cleese....) too many to list....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

ok.. I can't do it.  I can't just list one.

THE SOUND OF MUSIC
THE WIZARD OF OZ, Both because of childhood memories and because the music is so good!

A FEW GOOD MEN.   I'm not sure why.... I just know I could sit and watch it over and over again.

SUMMERSBY Richard Gere. Need I say more?

BREAKFAST AT TIFFANY'S
WESTSIDE STORY  (movies that mom forced me to watch and now that I'm old and grumpy too I can admit that they are GREAT)

GROUND HOG DAY ( because it's Paul's favorite and I like watching him smile as he watches it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 27, 2005)

Anne of Green Gables 1 & 2
Insomnia
Airplane!
Finding Nemo
Pure Country
Gladiator
Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back
Star Trek 2
Saving Private Ryan
Forrest Gump
Unforgiven
Stand By Me
Monsters Inc.
GroundHog Day
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Goodfellas
The Sound of Music
Tommy Boy
Dumb and Dumber
Dances with Wolves
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 27, 2005)

hee-hee-hee, I knew I'd get people talking with this one! 

Lots of people mentioned _The Wizard of Oz_


I DO love Wizard of Oz, and (like everyone else) I can recite the script and sing all of the songs. Oddly, I don't own the movie on DVD, but I have never, ever passed up an opportunity to watch it when it's on TV. I have literally "paused" dinner parties so we could watch the movie.

Oh, great...now you've got me started

_because because because because becaaaaause...because of the wonderful things he does (dootily-dootily-doot)..._

--J


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 27, 2005)

240brickman said:
			
		

> hee-hee-hee, I knew I'd get people talking with this one!
> 
> Lots of people mentioned _The Wizard of Oz_
> 
> ...


 
You need to visit us in Wamego, KS!!! We have the ONLY Oz Museum, containing many artifacts from the movie! And we had our first annual Ozfest this fall! The Coroner was at the bank I work at, and the other living cast members visited and made a cameo appearance in the Wizard of Oz play! They are soooooo sweet! There is no place like home! Check out the pic of our limited edition card.... www.ozcreditcard.com


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 27, 2005)

There have been lots of films that touched my heart deeply. However if I *MUST* pick one, I would say Stand By Me (1986, directed by Rob Reiner). 

As a person who always had enormous difficulty connecting with other people throughout life, the friendship of Chris (River Phoenix) and Gordie (Wil Wheaton) was something I always yearned for. Also I could truly relate to the Chris character, a tough cookie who everyone thought as a good for nothing, only Gordie saw and understood the tender, caring boy he kept deep inside. River's interpretation was, at least for me, one of the most memorable performance on the screen I have ever seen, he seemed to have been breathing that role. (It is such a pity he had to pass away so young before he and his extraordinary talent truly blossomed.) Dialogues that teemed with subtle sensitivity and the poetic cinematography were also spot on. I have seen it so many times over the years, every time it fills me with a sweet sensation that makes me both smile and cry. It is a kind of film I just keep in a special corner of my heart always.

Some of other honorary mentions are: (I am sure there are more that escape my mind just now...)

Dead Poet's Society
The Sea Inside (Mar Adentro)
Billy Elliott
Finding Neverland
Princess Bride
A Touch of Spice (Politiki Kouzina)
Million Dollar Baby
Finding Nemo
Lost In Translation
A Fish Called Wanda
City of Angels

-Edited to add---yes there WERE a significant few that escaped my mind earlier...

Immortal Beloved
Biloxi Blues
Night Shift
Fantasia (Original)
Scent of a Woman


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 27, 2005)

ooooooooohh urmaniac, you just booted my #2 pick TO #3.... city of angels is AWESOME! I have to turn it off after the "pear scene"   rooowwwwoooorrr!  I prefer happy endings!


----------



## luvs (Dec 27, 2005)

i think 'A Christmas Story.' i adore that movie. i only watch it at Christmas.


----------



## licia (Dec 28, 2005)

Meet me in St Louis is certainly a favorite along with Holiday Inn. Most old seasonal movies I really like, but for other types, I'm really not a movie person.  I don't like to sit still long enough to watch an entire movie.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 28, 2005)

I do not have a favorite movie, BUT I have a list!

The Princess Bride
Shrek
Shrek 2
Monsters Inc
The Emperers new groove
Finding Nemo (I cried the first few times I watched it.)
and Madagascar.

Grace


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> You need to visit us in Wamego, KS!!! We have the ONLY Oz Museum, containing many artifacts from the movie!


 
some of the artifacts landed right next to the museum!  


i could not even begin to list all of my favorite movies, but a few that come to mind right away are "the razors egde", "the world according to garp", "the godfather, pts. 1 and 2", "let it ride", "full metal jacket", "band of brothers", "saving private ryan", "il postino", "made in heaven", "predator", "solid gold cadillac", "jeremiah johnson", "dances with wolves", "miracle", "slapshot", "blade runner", "the blues brothers", "bells of st mary", "the quiet man", geez, i could go on all day, so i'll stop there. work calls...


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2005)

it would take me a week of title searching to answer; i'm sure i've forgotten movies which shouldn't be forgotten-
but having said that-
"arlington road" jumps to mind for the quirkiest ending........
"blazing Saddles"- if i wasn't on the aisle, i would have been in somebody's lap, laughing uncontrollably-(sp?)
"let it ride"-  see! i forgot that one............


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 28, 2005)

Texasgirl, I take it that you're a big fan of Morgan Freeman 

I've never seen a movie (or anything else) in which he appeared that I didn't like. Right up to & including _WoTW_ and _Batman Begins_ this year.

Do you remember _The Electric Company_? It was a kid's educational show on PBS (it was on between Mr. Rogers and _Sesame Street_, back in the 70's). Ah I suppose you're too young to have seen it. EVERYBODY appeared on the show, at one time or another. Morgan Freeman had a recurring role, but other "regulars" included Rita Moreno, Mel Brooks, Gene Wilder (voice only...the voice of Letter Man), Bill Cosby, and Joan Rivers (again, voice only).

I used to watch that show religiously...I had outgrown _Sesame Street_, and _Electric Company_ was a little more "advanced" (and funnier). 

--J


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 28, 2005)

240brickman said:
			
		

> Texasgirl, I take it that you're a big fan of Morgan Freeman
> 
> I've never seen a movie (or anything else) in which he appeared that I didn't like. Right up to & including _WoTW_ and _Batman Begins_ this year.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, Morgan Freeman is my all time favorite actor!!
I'm 37, yes I remember The Electric Company. Don't tell anyone else that though


----------



## cara (Dec 28, 2005)

one Film? No way... there are too many.... ;o))

Lord of the Rings
Dances with wolves
Forrest Gump
A fish called Wanda
The Bridges of Madison County
Out of Africa
Groundhog Day
Finding Nemo
Matrix 
the jungle book 
The Fox and the Hound 
Seven Years in Tibet 
Top Gun

and all the others I forgot ;o))


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2005)

ooh, i forgot "forrest gump", and "groundhog day". thanks cara.

ya know, "groundhog day" has philosophical spiritual leanings.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 28, 2005)

I also liked The Green Mile and The Longest Yard, just watched that one last night{ new version} Not very many movies that I have laughed all the way through.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2005)

you laughed thru the green mile tg??? i was all choked up and teary.
 i know women are tough, but man they can be cruel.


----------



## cara (Dec 28, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ooh, i forgot "forrest gump", and "*groundhog day*". thanks cara.
> 
> ya know, "groundhog day" has philosophical spiritual leanings.


 
Groundhog Day is just on TV now and I love it ;o))


And I will add Green mile to my list, I simply forgot


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 28, 2005)

Gosh, do I just have to pick one? Ok, if I could only pick one it would be. _*Yours, Mine, and Ours*_ with Lucille Ball and Henry Fonda. I have it both on DVD and VHS. I like it sense of familyness and movie that is funny without any bad jokes or foul language.

Some others I like:

Pretty Woman
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
Top Gun
Dances with Wolves
Mr. and Mrs. Smith
Indiana Jones Trilogy
Open Range 
Finding Nemo
Hidalgo
Smokey and the Bandit (Jackie Gleason is hilarious in this movie)
Master and Commander
The King and I (Original version)
Beauty and the Beast
Lion King
A River Runs Through It


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 28, 2005)

NO BT!! The Longest Yard!! Goofball!!


----------



## phinz (Dec 29, 2005)

This one is difficult, as I can't narrow it down to just one, so I'll just list as many of my faves that come to me and why:

*Closetland -* Deeply disturbing to see Alan Rickman play such an evil interrogator and know that such a thing really happens on a daily basis in this world.
*Apocalypse Now - *The penultimate Vietnam movie, and a great tribute to Hearts of Darkness.
*Full Metal Jacket -* R. Lee Ermey (who also played a helicopter pilot in Apocalypse Now, as well as being a technical advisor) is amazing in this movie's first half. 
*Highlander -* Classic movie, IMHO.
*Braveheart -* Beautiful love story.
*Gone With The Wind -* Incredible for its time, and timeless to this day.
*Last of the Mohicans -* The cinematography in this movie blows me away. I can watch it every time it comes on, and oftentimes do.
*The Breakfast Club -* A coming of age movie for me.
*The Decline of Western Civilization -* A raw documentary of the punk movement with some of the greatest rare footage of punk music of that era. Penelope Spheeris' big start and still one of her best.
*Suburbia -* Another Penelope Spheeris flick, with a young Flea playing Razzle. Bad acting and fun movie.
*All the Lord of the Rings flicks -* Peter Jackson realized the vision of J.R.R. Tolkien beautifully.
*Walk The Line -* Complete suspension of disbelief. Joaquin Phoenix *is* Johnny Cash. If you haven't seen it yet you're really missing out.
*Wizards -* Ralph Bakshi's greatest animated classic. 
*The Wizard of Oz - *'Nuff said.
*Repo Man -* Bad movies at their finest
*Near Dark -* Redneck vampires! Lance Henriksen! What could be better?
*Dances with Wolves -* Epic film that I can't get enough. Makes me want to learn the Lakota language.
*Toy Story -* Classic Pixar
*Steel Magnolias -* Yeah, I know. This isn't a "guy" movie, but I really love Dolly Parton and Shirley Maclaine.
*The Fisher King -* Heartwrenching.
*Office Space -* The truth can be painfully funny.
*Tron -* My first introduction to the world of computers.
*Star Wars. Any of them. -* Probably the singlemost influential series of movies on my life. I'm a complete SW geek.

There are others I know I'm leaving out. I'll add more as I think of them.


----------



## TXguy (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, I don't have a single favorite, but, i'm going to have a faily short list.
Here Goes:

The Hunt for Red October,
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea,
The Incredibles, 
Monster's Inc.,
Finding Nemo,
Shrek/2,
and Star Wars.

I've watched these so many times i can produce quotes from tham on demand.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2005)

a few more: to kill a mockingbird, one flew over the cuckoo's nest, easy rider, the song remains the same, the wall, bat 21, tora tora tora, the pianist, the freshman, ferris beuller's day off, the history of the world pt.2, young frankenstein,spaceballs...

more to come.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 31, 2005)

On the Waterfront, with the young, sexy Brando.  I still swoon.


----------



## TXguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Bucky, I saw spaceballs years ago. I remember the vacuume and about nuttin' else.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2006)

i can't believe i forgot clint eastwod movies, like "the outlaw josey wales", "pale rider", and "dirty harry".


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 11, 2006)

Hard Rain, Old Yeller, Tom Sawyer, Huck Fin, You've got mail, Milk Money, Tears in the Sun, Brian's Song, Armagedon, No time for Sargents, Tammy,The Invisible Boy, DUEL, White Line Fever,KILLDOZER. Just off the top of me head !


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2006)

The King and I.  All of them (there are three versions).  I just love the concept of a woman going out in the world by herself, intelligent and broke, and taking care of herself and her children.  And yes, I've read her memoirs, and her son's, so know the true story in addition to the fantisized versions.  And some of my favorite moments in life are times we've grabbed each other and danced to "Shall We Dance" -- some times with my sisters, once with a couple of boys I was baby-sitting.  And I actually saw Yul on stage.  I love all versions of this story, and all three versions, and the memoirs.  I like that it is real, and something I might think of doing.


----------

